# Vererbung ? Java Programm Hilfe



## Jenny Schulz (16. Jun 2022)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir haben heute eine Hausaufgabe auf bekommen. Und ich Bräuchte dringend Hilfe !
Das ganze soll in Java Programmiert werden.

Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in Java und bin deshalb auf der suche .

Falls sich jemand findet der mir helfen kann , wäre ich UNENDLICH dankbar !



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jenny Schulz


----------



## httpdigest (16. Jun 2022)

Ja, wahrscheinlich können dir hier potenziell ganz viele Leute helfen.

Es bringt dir aber aktuell nichts, nur zu sagen:
1. Ich brauche Hilfe
2. Hier ist die Aufgabenstellung

Du musst schon genau beschreiben:

was du bereits versucht hast
was du _genau_ nicht verstehst
wo du gerade nicht weiterkommst

Idealerweise hast du schon Code geschrieben, den man dann durchgehen kann.

Es wird dir hier niemand die Aufgabe lösen. Das Lösen musst du selbst machen.
Aber, um zu wissen, warum du sie gerade nicht alleine lösen kannst, brauchen wir mehr Informationen.


----------



## Jenny Schulz (16. Jun 2022)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich können dir hier potenziell ganz viele Leute helfen.
> 
> Es bringt dir aber aktuell nichts, nur zu sagen:
> 1. Ich brauche Hilfe
> ...


----------



## Jenny Schulz (16. Jun 2022)

Ich bin gerade im 3 Semester und unser Professor ist leider 2 Monate nicht anwesend gewesen, aufgrund von Corona.

Nun haben wir eine Aufgabenstellung aufbekommen, wofür wir punkte sammeln können. Und da wir kaum mit ihm Vorlesung hatten und er nicht wirklich was erklärt, sondern immer sein eigenes buch aus der Bib uns andrehen will für 30 Euro , kommen viele Studenten nicht klar.


Ich habe schon zu anderen aufgaben was versucht, aber bei dieser komme ich einfach nicht drauf wie ich diese löse. 
Ich weiß , dass ich keine Kompletten Lösungen erwarten kann.


Aber wenigstens ein kleiner Ansatz bis zur hälfte würde mir genügen, bis ich das Buch kaufen kann nächste woche. 

Ich habe Folgendes zu einer ähnlichen Aufgabe schon gemacht:


----------



## Jw456 (16. Jun 2022)

Frage ist es aus deiner Sicht möglich in der Klasse Student auf das Alter, Namen zuzugreifen?

Ohne getter ...

Edit : eine Verwaltungs Klasse fehlt aber auch noch
das "a" bei der Ausgabe vom Student muss natürlich weg.


----------



## blaBra (16. Jun 2022)

Ich würde mich bereiterklären zu helfen.


----------



## Jw456 (16. Jun 2022)

sorry falscher Thread


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jun 2022)

Jenny Schulz hat gesagt.:


> bei dieser komme ich einfach nicht drauf wie ich diese löse.
> [...]
> Ich habe Folgendes zu einer ähnlichen Aufgabe schon gemacht:


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht: die Aufgabe ist doch in großen Teilen wirklich völlig analog (soweit ich das beim Überfliegen gesehen habe). Du weißt, wie Du Klassen schreibst, was Instanzvariablen, Konstruktoren und Methoden sind, wie die Ableitung von Klassen funktioniert. Damit kannst Du doch mindestens 90 % der Aufgabe lösen. 

Geh die Aufgabe doch einfach mal Satz für Satz durch. Wenn Du was nicht verstehst oder für einen Punkt keine Lösungsidee hast, kannst Du hier gerne fragen.


----------



## blaBra (17. Jun 2022)

Hm, wohl eine Eintagsfliege...


----------



## Jw456 (17. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> Hm, wohl eine Eintagsfliege...


Schaut so aus. Hat sich im anderen Thread auch keine eigenleistung gezeigt einfach eine Screenshot von einer WebseiteGepostet. Wird hier wohl auch nicht anders sein. 
Auch nur Bilder.


----------



## Jenny Schulz (17. Jun 2022)

blaBra hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mich bereiterklären zu helfen.


danke, das wäre sehr lieb


----------

